# Zauberstab+Weichzeichner



## Dark_Fighter (16. Juli 2004)

Kann mir mal wer sagen wie ich wenn ich etwas mit dem Zauberstab ausschneide, einen Weichzeichner benutzte? 

Kann mir vorstellen das wurde schon mal gefragt, habe aber über die Suche nix gefunden.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. Juli 2004)

Hi,

beim Zauberstab-Tool kannst Du entweder die Toleranz einstellen (führt je nach Vorlage zu weichen Kanten) oder die Auswahl im Nachhinein mit Auswahl - weiche Auswahlkante aufweichen.

Falls Du so etwas nicht meintest: Bitte spezifizieren! (z.B. Weichzeichner-Tool auf einer Auswahl anwenden)

Gruß


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Juli 2004)

Willst du das Bild innerhalb deiner Auswahl weichzeichnen, oder soll die Auswahl weicher gemacht werden?
Wenn Nummer zwei zutrifft, dürfte dir "Auswahl" => "Weiche Auswahlkante" helfen.

/edit
Das hat man davon, wenn man erst auf Antworten klickt und danach noch auf anderen Seiten schmökert


----------



## Theeagle (16. Juli 2004)

Ich glaub es will nur auf seinen markierten Bereich nen weichzeichner anwenden und nicht wie normal über die filter aufs ganze bild!

Also ich würde es so machen:
rechte Maustaste auf das markierte: ebene durch ausschneiden
und dann weichzeichner auf die neue ebene anwenden.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (16. Juli 2004)

Also es gibt doch das auswahlwerkzeug (das 1 Symbol) und da kann man ja dann Weiche Kanten einstellen und das will ich mit dem Zauberstab. z.B. das der Kopf mitkommt und um ihn herum noch ein paar Pixel verschwommen.


----------



## janomerico (16. Juli 2004)

Hast du die anderen Beiträge gelesen? Da steht nämlich wie du das machen musst.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von janomerico _
> *Hast du die anderen Beiträge gelesen? Da steht nämlich wie du das machen musst. *


Ja aber antscheinend habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt und weiss jetzt immernoch nicht wie genau es gehen soll.
So wie ich das sehe haben die nämlich beschreiben wie man den Weichzeichner in der Auswahl macht ich will aber das ganze ausserhalb.


----------



## Coranor (16. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du die Auswahl vorher vergrößerst und dann "Weiche Auswahlkante"  wie radde` erklärt hat benutzt, sollte es doch eigentlich gehen.

Auswahl vergrößern findest Du auch irgendwo im Menü Auswahl (wegen englischer Version kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen wo)


----------

